# 'Butcher of Provincetown' 2012 Haunt



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm uncomfortable posting on forums because I know there are rules and I'm terrified that I'm accidentally breaking them... hopefully this is all ok.

This year we stepped up our haunt, and I thought I'd include some videos and pictures to show y'all. It's a totally free home haunt based in Scarborough, Ontario. I'm a member of the Canadian Haunters Association. CHA.






I realize you can't see much of the detail so I made this video to focus in on the garage portion of our haunt. (the tent has to be set up and removed quickly so unfortunately I missed out on taking pictures)






There are many more videos on my channel if you'd like to check them out, including a few tutorials. http://www.youtube.com/user/garmonbozy

I also discuss the whole process of building this haunt in my blog.

http://bradblogspeed.com/halloween-2012

There's info on the very detailed backstory that I wrote and turned into a mockumentary, on all the mask making I did this year, promotion & marketing, and all the props that were made; along with some thoughts on the philosophy of building haunted houses. Please have a look, and I welcome your feedback!

Oh, one last video. This is my prop that was featured on Hauntcast this month. His name is Berstuk.






And of course my website: http://butcherofprovincetown.com/


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey Brad. Hector here. Looking great as usual!!! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I would sooo scream my way through your haunt!! Love the "guy" sleeping (?) on the book and your Berstuk is smoking! Nice spooky soundtrack!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Very detailed and well done , the hallway scene is fun .


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Hairazor said:


> I would sooo scream my way through your haunt!! Love the "guy" sleeping (?) on the book and your Berstuk is smoking! Nice spooky soundtrack!


Thanks Hairazor! More on him here:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW! Great job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Just watched the extended cut of the drop panel twice. So funny! The detail throughout is amazing. Very creepy atmosphere. Your actors were great. The reactions of the patrons were priceless! A haunted house as it was meant to be!
I'd love to see some detailed shots of the drop panel mechanism if you ever have time. Thanks!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> Just watched the extended cut of the drop panel twice. So funny! The detail throughout is amazing. Very creepy atmosphere. Your actors were great. The reactions of the patrons were priceless! A haunted house as it was meant to be!
> I'd love to see some detailed shots of the drop panel mechanism if you ever have time. Thanks!


Thanks jdubbya! I wish I had taken more pictures of that, but if it helps I followed the very simple technique laid out by Allen Hopps in this tutorial: 




Not that I have a bunch of experience with these things, but I found a lot of the plans for drop panels around the web seemed unnecessarily complicated. At least for my one-night home haunt, this method worked like a dream.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey Brad. I think you should make separate threads in some of the other sections as people would be interested I think. Some of your great props in the "Showroom" or "Prop How-To's" and especially one about your viral marketing campaign which was really unique and effective could go under "Haunt Tactics and Techniques".


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Hey Brad. I think you should make separate threads in some of the other sections as people would be interested I think. Some of your great props in the "Showroom" or "Prop How-To's" and especially one about your viral marketing campaign which was really unique and effective could go under "Haunt Tactics and Techniques".


Thanks Hector - I'll try to figure that out this afternoon. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum....and WOW! You have an awesome haunt, I just love all your details. The shots with the black lights are so fantastic, and I love Berstuk! From his pointed horns to his yellowed fingernails, he is a fantastic prop! I can't believe you did all this.....your visitors must just love you.


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Welcome to the forum....and WOW! You have an awesome haunt, I just love all your details. The shots with the black lights are so fantastic, and I love Berstuk! From his pointed horns to his yellowed fingernails, he is a fantastic prop! I can't believe you did all this.....your visitors must just love you.


Thank you Pumpkin5 - you just made my day!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

BradGoodspeed said:


> Thank you Pumpkin5 - you just made my day!


:jol:Yay! I am so glad.....looks like you made a few hundred?/thousands? people's Halloween!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow! I am impressed! What a great crew of actors with such scary make up/mask! The rooms look like they were set up perfectly to get the scares you were getting. The video was outstanding and so much fun to watch! Great job and haunt!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

What great haunt! Everything is so well thought out from the props to the characters to the sounds. Very impressive!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

A fabulous haunt. Great cast of characters with original details. It looks like some were so scared and moving fast that they missed the awesome work you've done. Thanks for posting the excellent videos!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice Haunt, and Impressive. You have some very cool props, and some neat masks and costumes for your actors. I love the bush guy.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Really nice work here, and great atmosphere and ambiance it seems: some of the hardest things to get 'right' in a haunt. Loved it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What a GREAT looking and well planed haunt.....and an outstanding video..!
NICE work Brad...!!


----------



## Haunted TEM HOME (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey Brad, Superb as always, Warren Haunted TEM HOME, cheers!


----------

